# Our newest additions to the family



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmm...:eat:











Sorry Wonder, I had to...:tongue:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Me too ound:


Lovely fishies


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

M.M. My Hubbie thought your pic was just halarious. He said thats what he thinks of when a person says Crawdads, or if not that for fish bait at the least. Sivaro, your pic and comment very funny too. Both of you two have great sense of humors.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

:bootyshake:Ummm NO Siv I don't have crabs.... 

Crawdaddy II and Craimer are hiding in terror...:banghead:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Dang they do look tasty LOL. You guys are just too funny :rofl: Hide them quick WP before they end up on someone's plate! Do they get very big? Our crayfish over here are good eating size when they get to about 1 1/2 kilos. Think these guys kinda look more like a cross between what we call yabbies and a prawn!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Actualy they are yabbies to you I beleive. Sometimes here in the states they are called lobsters in the petshops, but it;s only for marketing. "Blue lobsters" which are really an albino crayfish are sold for like 30 bucks, we're really hoping that ours survive and the one turns blue, that would be cool.


----------

